
Bike Over Traffic: World’s Longest Elevated Cycling Path Opens in China - misnamed
http://weburbanist.com/2017/02/11/bike-over-traffic-worlds-longest-elevated-cycling-path-opens-in-china/
======
whatnotests
Biking? +100

Breathing that air? -1000

No thanks.

~~~
msie
1) I don't know if Xiamen has the same pollution problem as other cities in
China.

2) More biking = less cars + exhaust on the roads.

3) Maybe the city is more progressive than others in reducing air pollution
(this bike path is one example) so there is less problem with air pollution.

